# Waiver application done



## misa1234 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello. I had a 5 year GWP that expired recently, prior to that i had applied for a Waiver which was rejected on the grounds that i moved jobs and did not apply for a new permit. The letter from home affairs said i need to get a DOL Certificate and from what i here that is very hard to get. Has anyone had any success in getting this certificate, i have been working at my current job for over 1 year, will they still have to come and visit the company as it is not a new position. I was simply trying to extend me GWP so that i can begin the process for my Perm Res. I have read quite a few of the post put up regarding DOL and none seem positive . Am i allowed to continue working at my current job or do i need to leave the country? Someone please help i know there is a positive answer out there :fingerscrossed:


----------

